# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Talk about things that need to be stuffed

## chainsaw

guess this one will be turning up at taxidermist somewhere soon ?  :Sad:

----------


## longrange308

fuck having that on the wall

----------


## muzza

make a handy door prop , and double as an umbrella stand.

----------


## Rushy

Drill the top out of his head and whack a handle on the back.  Voila Davey Jug

----------


## keneff

If it was on my wall, I'd want to shoot the fucker gain, along with the rest of its mob.

----------

